# luffa sponge soap sales?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

What percentage of your sales are luffa soaps? Are they are seasonal seller or yeararound?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have never made that kind of soap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never made them to my satisfaction to sell. Mine are 'visually' challenged. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They aren't a best seller, but they certainly sell well enough for me to make. But I only make this one round soap and only in one scent. It is also an all olive, essential oil, non goatmilk bar, so it is popular with my stores who have alot of vegan customers. What I do is make a huge batch of this soap, pour the 3 tubes and then pour the rest into bars (one store wants my eucalyptus bars to be no goatmilk). Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I've never made them, but I want to. Where do you find the sponges?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I hit the dollar stores. We have 99cent stores out here, I go to the one in conroe, when they have loofa's I ask if I can buy the whole case and get them for 50cents each, sometimes less. My husband bought me a case at biglots before. We used to have loofa coops on the dish. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I have actually done well enough with one scent in the loofah that next year I am going to up grade to another scent as well. 
But this is also something my husband loves and markets the crap out of them- I can never get a good inventory on the loofah soaps, of course I spend an over large amount of my soaping time trying new scents so that could be the problem  

Thanks again Vicki for introducing them to me!!!!!!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I can not find them in any of the Dollar tree, Dollar Store or Family Dollar. I have not found them at Big lots. I can not find them in a boat or even with a goat. I can not find them anywhere. 

If I had a local va farmer grow them would any of you be interested in purchasing ? The price would be comparable to what Vicki found.

If so please let me know.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We are going to try to grow them next year. It will be a project for one of my dd's. She's been itching for a way to contribute to the business that is all her own. Then I'll have to learn to make them pretty enough to sell. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes if you coop them, we will come. 

loofahsponge.net/products. check these out...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Kathy,
I must add that the farmer has a huge green house and these will be ready by spring. She would be planting them now. If I plant some in the spring here in va. they would not be ready for harvest until the fall. Oct NOV. 
I this is one reason why, when she offered to grow them, I was def interested.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Lynn,
do you mind sharing what scent did well?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Peggy....yeah, I knew they wouldn't be ready to use until the following year, but hey....if your contact can have some ready by spring I'd buy some for this year!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

just plain ol' eucalyptus, though I am having a few people that want me to add another loofah scent, which I am debating on jasmine vanilla or lemon verbena 

Lynn


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Kathy...they are easy to grow, at least for me. In fact, I did not even plant them THIS year and they sprouted up on their own! I will never buy them again.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I grew them years ago. They have beautiful yellow blossoms that only opened in the AM. I wanted some before next fall.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

They do have beautiful flowers and you will attract hawk moths as they are the pollinators and they are fascinating to watch with their long 'tongues' and hummingbird sized wings!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool.....we spotted some of those moths the past 2 years.


----------

